# Tropical Storms SUCK!!



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a class of 10 die hards ready to get their SCUBA Certification this weekend, but alas it was to no avail. Tropical Storm Fay screwed us:banghead:banghead:banghead. I did have 4 show up this morning aparently to get their Tropical Storm Diver Speciaty Certification, but were dismayed to find out that Open Water Certification was a prerequisite. Oh well, we'll get em next weekend. Sorry we got jammed up by the weather guys, we'll make it up next weekend.

Rich


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, it sucks. I was planning to go offshore this weekend. :reallycrying


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *true-king (8/23/2008)*Yep, it sucks. I was planning to go offshore this weekend. :reallycrying




Me too. Plans to go out 50-60 miles. :boo T.S.'s suck


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

There was perfect weather all week and then the storm ruined it. :boo


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Look at the bright side. It isn't a Hurricane. It could have been alot worse, so count your lucky stars, no better yet thank the Good Lord above.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

You are correct, it most definitely could be worse than just a little rain. We have been exceptionally lucky this year, but we are not out of the "season" yet. I hope we continue to be blessed with good weather.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> Pierce07 (8/23/2008)Me too. Plans to go out 50-60 miles. :boo T.S.'s suck


Where were you headed to Paul?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Not diving suppose to be in the Sertoma Fishing Rodeo with a buddy. His dad said we could take their Contender out and he'd pay for gas. No way i could pass that up. We were gonna go for some mahi, jacks, kings and whatever else we could catch. I'm trying to get a little dive trip planned on one of my work boats.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *spearfisher (8/23/2008)*We have been exceptionally lucky this year


Knock on wood...:doh


----------

